

Ask HN: the link to the article ``what makes a good teacher'' - plmday

Hi, I still remember that I read a blog article submitted by someone of you talking about ``what makes a good teacher'' alike, but I can not find the article now.  I googled the title, but all the results are not the one I read before.  Anyone remember the link to the article?  Thanks.
======
whatusername
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=391576> searchyc.com is your friend

~~~
plmday
whatusername, I did search in searchyc.com before I post this question, but no
result. But I swear that I read it here ... Anyway, thanks.

